# cute



## mtwiscool (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## WebSearchingPro (Dec 24, 2013)

:unsure:


----------



## SrsX (Dec 24, 2013)

I'll be *that* guy - this isn't your blog.


----------



## mtwiscool (Dec 24, 2013)

its the pub section so this is allowed.

thats me with poohbear number between 15 and 20.


----------



## Mun (Dec 24, 2013)

mtwiscool said:


> its the pub section so this is allowed.
> 
> thats me with poohbear number between 15 and 20.



IN THAT CASE.

I just wanted to let everyone know that I am ....................! Fill in the blank and have fun


----------



## SrsX (Dec 24, 2013)

mtwiscool said:


> its the pub section so this is allowed.
> 
> thats me with poohbear number between 15 and 20.


I'm positive it's not allowed, and I'm positive if you're 15 years old and still have a poohbear, well I hate to be *that guy* again, but, see a doctor.


----------



## professionalxen (Dec 24, 2013)

SrsX said:


> I'm positive it's not allowed, and I'm positive if you're 15 years old and still have a poohbear, well I hate to be *that guy* again, but, see a doctor.


So mean


----------



## XFS_Duke (Dec 24, 2013)

professionalxen said:


> So mean


But the truth is sometimes mean... He really shouldn't be hugging a pooh bear at his age... lol...


----------



## mtwiscool (Dec 24, 2013)

SrsX said:


> I'm positive it's not allowed, and I'm positive if you're 15 years old and still have a poohbear, well I hate to be *that guy* again, but, see a doctor.


17 years old.


----------



## mtwiscool (Dec 24, 2013)

XFS_Duke said:


> But the truth is sometimes mean... He really shouldn't be hugging a pooh bear at his age... lol...


whats wrong with it.

autfun


----------



## serverian (Dec 24, 2013)

So guys. Where are the meme pictures based on the photo?


----------



## Virtovo (Dec 24, 2013)

mtwiscool said:


> thats me with poohbear number between 15 and 20.


Please clarify on this point.


----------



## mtwiscool (Dec 24, 2013)

Virtovo said:


> Please clarify on this point.


i have 20 people and i take 1 pooh bear to school


----------



## budi1413 (Dec 24, 2013)

Why you share something like this in public? :mellow:


----------



## mtwiscool (Dec 24, 2013)

budi1413 said:


> Why you share something like this in public? :mellow:


whats wrong with posting this public?


----------



## SrsX (Dec 24, 2013)

mtwiscool said:


> i have 20 people and i take 1 pooh bear to school


Do you want to see the doctor again?

What scares me the most is he owns a "*hosting company*"  -- yet he's like 15/16 years old (as per a WHT post last year). He isn't mature enough mentally nor physically to own a company, denies all the help he gets, and post stupid shit.

There i said it


----------



## mtwiscool (Dec 24, 2013)

SrsX said:


> Do you want to see the doctor again?
> 
> What scares me the most is he owns a "*hosting company*"  -- yet he's like 15/16 years old (as per a WHT post last year). He isn't mature enough mentally nor physically to own a company, denies all the help he gets, and post stupid shit.
> 
> ...



i'm 17 years old

Do you want to see the doctor again? what do you mean

you should try a bit of autism and live life for fun


----------



## MCH-Phil (Dec 24, 2013)

:unsure:  :wacko:  <_<


----------



## mtwiscool (Dec 24, 2013)

MCH-Phil said:


> :unsure:  :wacko:  <_<


reply in words pleasse?


----------



## MCH-Phil (Dec 24, 2013)

I hoped to convey my unsureness of this post.


----------



## mtwiscool (Dec 24, 2013)

MCH-Phil said:


> I hoped to convey my unsureness of this post.


what about?


----------



## mtwiscool (Dec 24, 2013)

am i cute?


----------



## shovenose (Dec 24, 2013)

mtwiscool said:


> am i cute?


You're annoying.


----------



## mtwiscool (Dec 24, 2013)

shovenose said:


> You're annoying.


why?


----------



## SrsX (Dec 24, 2013)

mtwiscool said:


> i'm 17 years old
> 
> Do you want to see the doctor again? what do you mean
> 
> you should try a bit of autism and live life for fun


I don't care if you have autism. *This is not your blog.*


----------



## SrsX (Dec 24, 2013)

mtwiscool said:


> am i cute?


*This isn't your blog.*


----------



## mtwiscool (Dec 24, 2013)

SrsX said:


> I don't care if you have autism. *This is not your blog.*


its just a random post.


----------



## zzrok (Dec 24, 2013)

Starting this thread probably wasn't your best idea ever (at least, we hope  :unsure.


----------



## mtwiscool (Dec 24, 2013)

zzrok said:


> Starting this thread probably wasn't your best idea ever (at least, we hope  :unsure.


what do you mean?


----------



## zzrok (Dec 24, 2013)

I don't know if you were sincere or not, but it comes off as trolling.  No one wants to see a 17 year old hugging pooh bear.  You should have outgrown that a long time ago.


----------



## SrsX (Dec 24, 2013)

mtwiscool said:


> what do you mean?


It means why be a idiot and post this?

You "have autism" (not confirmed), you carry a "poohbear" to school and "own a hosting company" -- however, you registered on hacking-related websites, for what reason? Prime example - hackdiscussion.com - where you registered as "post2vps."


----------



## mtwiscool (Dec 24, 2013)

zzrok said:


> I don't know if you were sincere or not, but it comes off as trolling.  No one wants to see a 17 year old hugging pooh bear.  You should have outgrown that a long time ago.


this was my collection last year

it has grown since then:


----------



## SrsX (Dec 24, 2013)

mtwiscool said:


> this was my collection last year
> 
> it has grown since then:


...

You just keep shooting yourself in the foot, don't ya?


----------



## mtwiscool (Dec 24, 2013)

SrsX said:


> ...
> 
> You just keep shooting yourself in the foot, don't ya?


i don't see the issue.


----------



## SrsX (Dec 24, 2013)

mtwiscool said:


> i don't see the issue.


Since it's Christmas - I'll get straight to the point:

*Don't expect special treatment just because you may or may not have a medical condition like Autism.*


----------



## mtwiscool (Dec 24, 2013)

SrsX said:


> Since it's Christmas - I'll get straight to the point:
> 
> *Don't expect special treatment just because you may or may not have a medical condition like Autism.*


i just posted a photo.


----------



## SrsX (Dec 24, 2013)

mtwiscool said:


> i just posted a photo.


You don't understand... It's a unwanted, childish, idiotic photo, no one cares about you childish acts, it just shows to me clear in my eyes, I will do what ever it takes to avoid EVER using a company that employees you or if you own your own.

IT'S *THAT* SIMPLE.

If you don't understand still, there is no hope.


----------



## mtwiscool (Dec 24, 2013)

SrsX said:


> You don't understand... It's a unwanted, childish, idiotic photo, no one cares about you childish acts, it just shows to me clear in my eyes, I will do what ever it takes to avoid EVER using a company that employees you or if you own your own.
> 
> IT'S *THAT* SIMPLE.
> 
> If you don't understand still, there is no hope.


It get harder to do that in the UK.

next year spoiler alart.


----------



## SrsX (Dec 24, 2013)

HostNun, can you lead us in a prayer?


----------



## k0nsl (Dec 24, 2013)

My trolling radar rang. So I'll just post this totally unrelated track from Dunderpatrullen. Ya.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 24, 2013)

... is this one of those inside joke threads that I simply arrived too late to make sense of?  Honestly, someone having a fondness for stuff animals isn't near as bizarre as another person's fascination with the former, and apparent attempts to "show them Jesus" or whatever the hell those _you are wrong_ posts are supposed to be about.


----------



## mtwiscool (Dec 24, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> ... is this one of those inside joke threads that I simply arrived too late to make sense of?  Honestly, someone having a fondness for stuff animals isn't near as bizarre as another person's fascination with the former, and apparent attempts to "show them Jesus" or whatever the hell those _you are wrong_ posts are supposed to be about.


what?


----------



## KuJoe (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm fairly certain this thread was created (and continues) in an attempt to explain to somebody how to properly use "WTF" in a sentence.


----------



## mtwiscool (Dec 24, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> I'm fairly certain this thread was created (and continues) in an attempt to explain to somebody how to properly use "WTF" in a sentence.


what is strange about a photo of someone cuddling a poohbear.


----------



## KuJoe (Dec 24, 2013)

Purple monkey dishwasher.


----------



## k0nsl (Dec 24, 2013)

At seventeen you're a grown up man, or should be grown up, not mentally, but for the most part physically grown up, and normally a grown up man does not ‘cuddle a poohbear’. Maybe on MDMA or some other such shit.


----------



## mtwiscool (Dec 24, 2013)

k0nsl said:


> At seventeen you're a grown up man, or should be grown up, not mentally, but for the most part physically grown up, and normally a grown up man does not ‘cuddle a poohbear’. Maybe on MDMA or some other such shit.


You should try having teddys 

I know I'm slightly behind on some subjects


----------



## KuJoe (Dec 24, 2013)

This thread got me doing a search for Winnie The Pooh pictures and the internet did not disappoint.


----------



## Coastercraze (Dec 24, 2013)

More like fugly, but that's just me. Cute is reserved for less than 5 yr olds.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 24, 2013)

<sigh>

This isn't going to go well if I keep it open, so let's call this a preventive lock. :lock:


----------

